# HEADLINER problems???



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

so my headliner this year has just decided to take a wild **** on me and is starting to peel everywhere possible(corners in the rear/...front/rear passenger lights) and flaps in the wind with my windows down.....I HAVE A 2007 jetta and i know for damn sure this shouldnt be happening yet. ill take pics tomorrow but damn is anyone having these issues?! :facepalm:


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

my 07 rabbit started peeling last fall-ish, so i finally finished a school program and re wrapped it during the late spring early summer months, used suede and vinyl painted my pillars, looks pretty good but i will never NEVER do it again, what a pain in the ass...


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Go to the VW dealer where you spent the most money, they should call VWoA for you to see about getting it covered, then prepare for VWoA shenanigans. Best we could get out of them was they pay for parts and we pay for labor, or $500 towards the purchase of our next new VW :facepalm: . We weren't that far out of factory warranty when this happened. 

I'm still pissed that this is a very frequent issue that shouldn't be happening. I had much older cars with original headliners that didn't start doing this crap.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

I too have a 2007 Jetta and mine just started to peel last month around the rear ceiling light. I am WAY over my warranty. I contributed it to the crazy hot summers we have down here in Florida breaking down the glue. 
I was thinking of trying to repair it myself with some 3M glue spray, like the type that insulators use to put in wall insulation. 

Edit: 
It's called Super 77 made by 3M. It's sold at Home Depot, Walmart, Ace...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Super90 is a tougher hold for headliners.or permatex makes a good one

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I have an 06 with the same issue I use the 3m adhesive head liner spray. I know they cut it short in the early part of the 07. They fix this with the later models.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

My dealer replaced the headliner of my 06 Jetta at no charge at around 85,000 miles, no questions asked. Let the dealer try to do you right first and then take it to VWoA if the dealer isn't responsive.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

camjr said:


> My dealer replaced the headliner of my 06 Jetta at no charge at around 85,000 miles, no questions asked. Let the dealer try to do you right first and then take it to VWoA if the dealer isn't responsive.


 Were you out of the warantee?


----------



## kirtster (Apr 10, 2008)

camjr said:


> My dealer replaced the headliner of my 06 Jetta at no charge at around 85,000 miles, no questions asked. Let the dealer try to do you right first and then take it to VWoA if the dealer isn't responsive.


awesome! ill have to go up to the dealer and see whats up


----------

